# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Bosnian, Croatian, Serbian  Translation Needed!!

## Trzeci_Wymiar

Hi guys, 
If there are any native or somewhat fluent Serbo-Croat speakers in these parts, it would be awesome if someone were to translate the following from English to Serbo-Croat.  ::  
I'm trying to reach mainly Bosnians and probably also Serbs. You can use Cyrillic or Latin script, whichever is relevant/reaches the widest audience. 
Here it is: 
Reconnecting Families 
Are you separated from your family? 
Were you separated by war, disaster, or other circumstance? 
We may be able to help. 
We are both neutral and independent. We work with our offices around the world. 
Our services can help you to reconnect with your family by -- (1) Sending messages; (2) Finding information on the well-being of family members; and (3) Locating family members. 
These services are free. 
We want to help you reconnect with your family. Please call or visit your local office, or visit our website.

----------


## Ina

Hullo! 
I'm native Serbian speaker and I'll give you Serbian translation both in Cyrillic and Latin Letters. I won't try to put it in Jekavian/Ikavian dialect (Croatian/Bosnian) because my Ekavian (Serbian) may sneak in  :: . Anyway, all the Serbo-Croatian speakers will understand the text, no worries. If you can't find a person to translate it to Croatian, I'll try to imitate Croatian - just for you.  ::  
I won't translate it literally, but to convey the sense of the original, and to sound "natural" in our language.
I wrote you, not very formal* Y*ou.  *Serbian* - Српски/Srpski* 
Reconnecting Families* Поновно спајање породица Ponovno spajanje porodica* 
Are you separated from your family?* Да ли сте раздвојени од ваше породице?
Da li ste razdvojeni od vaše porodice?  *Were you separated by war, disaster, or other circumstance?* Да ли вас је раздвојио рат, несрећа или пак неке друге околности?
Da li vas je razdvojio rat, nesreća ili pak neke druge okolnosti? *
We may be able to help.* Можда вам можемо помоћи.
Možda vam možemo pomoći.  *We are both neutral and independent. We work with our offices around the world.* Ми смо уједно неутрална и независна организација. Имамо седишта широм света.
Mi smo ujedno neutralna i nezavisna organizacija. Imamo sedišta širom sveta.  *Our services can help you to reconnect with your family by -- (1)  Sending messages; (2) Finding information on the well-being of family  members; and (3) Locating family members.* Наше службе вам могу помоћи да поново ступите у контакт са вашом породицом -- (1) Слањем порука; (2) Прикупљањем информација о вашим члановима породице; и (3) Проналажењем ваших чланова породице и њиховог пребивалиштва
Naše službe vam mogu pomoći da ponovo stupite u kontakt sa vašom porodicom -- (1) Slanjem poruka; (2) Prikupljanjem informacija o vašim članovima porodice; i (3) Pronalaženje vaših članova porodice i njihovog prebivalištva  *These services are free.* Ове услуге су бесплатне.
Ove usluge su besplatne.  *We want to help you reconnect with your family. Please call or visit your local office, or visit our website.* Желимо вам помоћи у поновном спојању са вашом породицом. Молимо вас позовите или посетите нашу локалну канцеларију* или посетите нашу интернет страницу.
Želimo vam pomoći u ponovnom spajanju sa vašom porodicom. Molimo vas pozovite ili posetite našu lokalnu kancelariju* ili posetite našu internet stranicu.  
**visit your local office* - I translated it like OUR local office = their office, but local for a person who searches for them

----------


## Trzeci_Wymiar

Wow! Thank you so much - I don't know how to thank you. You've done a great service! 
-Trzeci

----------


## Ina

You're welcome. Here, I've composed something in Croatian, I hope I chose the right combination of words (the same as Serbian, they just combine some other words in their sentences). Just to mention that the Latin letter is in use in Croatia and Bosnia, only Bosnian Serbs use Cyrillic. 
Good luck! 
 Reconnecting Families Ponovno povezivanje obitelji 
Are you separated from your family? Jeste li odvojeni od vaše obitelji? 
Were you separated by war, disaster, or other circumstance? Da li su vas odvojili rat, katastrofa ili neke druge okolnosti? 
We may be able to help. Možda vam možemo pomoći. 
We are both neutral and independent. We work with our offices around the world. Mi smo ujedno neutralna i neiovisna organizacija. Naši uredi se nalaze širom svijeta. 
Our services can help you to reconnect with your family by -- (1)  Sending messages; (2) Finding information on the well-being of family  members; and (3) Locating family members. Naše usluge vam mogu pomoći u ponovnom povezivanju sa vaćom obitelji --(1) Slanjem poruke; (2) Dobavkom informacija o dobrobiti vaših članova obitelji; i (3) Lociranjem članova obitelji.  
These services are free. Ove usluge su besplatne. 
We want to help you reconnect with your family. Please call or visit your local office, or visit our website. Želimo vam pomoći u ponovnom povezivanju sa vašom obitelji. Molimo vas nazovite ili posjetite vaš/naš lokalni ured ili našu web stranicu.

----------

